# After Effects-->Diverse Texteffekte



## Scharfrichter (14. November 2005)

Tag,
 ich hab für mein aktuelles "Filmprojekt" noch so ein paar Ideen und dazu gehört auch die Textanimation. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich etwas schwieriges, aber hab solche Effekte zumindest noch nicht gezaubert. Ich arbetie mit AE Version 6.5 und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen:
 Meine erste Frage bezieht sich auf mein geplantes Intro, dadrinn möchte ich die Schriftzüge von hinter der Kameraperspektive auf das Bild fallen lassen, also so dass zunächst nur ein schwarzer Hintergrudn zu erkennen ist und dann die Schriftzüge von hinten auf das "Papier" fallen. Wie muss ich da vorgehen, ich hab schon versuch erst die Schrift ganz groß und dann immer kleine werden zu lassen, nur dann hab ich Anfangs nur nen rießig vergrößerten Teil eines Buchstabens auf der Matschscheibe und es sieht auch nach der animatio nnicht wirklich so aus als wenn da die buchstaben "hinfliegen". 
 Meine zweite Frage hat mit Text und eine Art Nebeleffekt zu tuen. Ich möchste, dass sich so eine Art kleine Nebelschwaden bilden und aus den Nebelschwaden soll dann ein Schriftzug erscheinen, am Anfang soll auch dieser dichte Nebel stehen und woraus dann immer schärfer der Schriftzug erscheint bis zum Schluss nur noch diser leicht vernebelte, aber deutlich erkennbare, Schriftzug da ist. Gibts da auch ne möglichkeit das zu verwicklichen?!
 Meine dritte und letzte Frage bezieht sich auf den klassichen Filmabspann, da wo nochmal wirklich jeder erwähnt wird der beim Film mitgedreht hat. Ich möchte klassisch, die einzelnen Zeilen mit allen beteiligten von unten nach oben laufen lassen. bis jetzt hab ich das immer so gemacht, dass ich mir nen Schriftobjekt genommen hab, da rein alle Namen und rolle ngeschrieben hab und dass dann einfach durch eine Veränderung der y-Koordinate so gestaltet, dass der gewünschte Effetk auftritt. Jetzt ist mein Problem, dass meine nächste liste von beteiligten wohl ziemlich lang wird und ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust hab so ein riesigen Textobjekt zu gestalten und tausend mal so gucken, ob die y-Achsenveränderung richtig eingestellt ist, damit zum Schluss auch der ganze Abspann durchgelaufen ist und das auch in einem guten tempo. Bietet da Afer Effetcs vielleicht eine etwas angenehmere Variante oder gibt es da irgendwelche externen Tools die mir da das Leben erleichtern können?!
 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
 Grüße Scharfrichter


----------



## axn (15. November 2005)

Guten Abend! 

zu 1) 
Seit Version 5.0 (glaub ich) kann man Kompositionen im 3D-Raum erstellen.
Solltest du im Besitz dieser oder einer jüngeren Version sein, aktiviere für die Textebene den Modus "3D-Ebene" (Abbildung). Dann kannst du die Position des Textes auch in der Z-Ebene animieren.

zu 2)
weiß ich leider keinen großen Rat. Mit Partikelanimationen in AFX hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Da gibt es aber einige hier, die sich damit auskennen, aber gerade wahrscheinlich viel zu kalte Finger haben um was dazu beizutragen (bei der Kälte...). Von mir nur ein kleiner Hinweis.

zu 3)
In AFX ist dein Weg schon der Richtige, und ein bisschen Arbeit ist es eben. Du kannst die Ausgabeauflösung deiner Komposition verringern, und sämtliche Effekte deaktivieren um eine möglichst echtzeitnahe Vorschau deiner Titelani zu erhalten. Adobe Premiere bietet dir einen Titeldesigner und Vorschau in Echtzeit, damit ist's ideal, aber deine Frage bezog sich ja auf AFX.   

mfg

axn


----------



## Scharfrichter (15. November 2005)

Nabend,

 erstmal danke für die doch recht ausführliche Antwort. Das mit dem Kamera Effekt für den von oben fallenden Text hab ich soweit verstanden, gerade auch schon mal ausprobiert, sieht genau so aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Das der von mir gewünschte Nebeleffekt schwierig ist, war mir eigentlich klar, aber der Ansantz mit dem Trapcode Plugin ist ja schon mal was, lad mir vllt mal ne Demoversion runter und guck mal, ob man da was machen kann. Hab so nen Schrifteffekt mit Nebel sogar gestern noch mal gesehen, beim Sleepy Hollow Vorspann war der Texteffekt fast genau so wie mir das vor augen schwebt. Und mit dem Rolleffekt für den Abspann werd ich wohl leben müssen.


----------

